# Bar top



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

The start of a bar top for a good friend of mine.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Pics of project*

Layout, fit up, and glue up


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sanding, finshing, and final product*

This was a fun project. I got to experament with some thing I havent done before and learned alot. The final dementions came out to 30 inches wide by 12 feet long at just over 2 inches thick.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, great job!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice. Bet that thing took 20 gallons of finish though.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Only one gallon of bar top. It was right on the money


----------

